# My shop



## toolman Steve (Jun 11, 2009)

hi everyone being new here I've noticed some of you are showing your shops so I figured I would share mine.


Steve


----------



## Barry Ward (Mar 22, 2008)

Hey looks like you have plenty of room there,pretty nice setup
Ken


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Looks pretty cool. Here is mine, although it's going through some changes now and will go through some extensive reorganization later this summer. http://www.woodcentral.com/shots/shot804.shtml


----------



## toolman Steve (Jun 11, 2009)

John nice shop. My pics. are 4 years old .They were taken before my accident. I now have a jet mini.
Can't do what I use to do so no more big stuff just turnings and small stuff.
The shop has AC.&heat .which will help wen i can get around a little more.
this is my old motorcycle before and after, now here is my new motorcycle.
See pictures below.


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

Steve, sorry to hear about your accident. Glad you picked up a Jet mini and that you are not letting it keep you from continuing with a very rewarding hobby. Hopefully you are progressing quickly in your recovery.

John


----------



## toolman Steve (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks John ,
The leg is as good as it will get after 5 surgery's and a staff infection 
in ONE year there is noting left to fix . Its been six senses the last one I can walk some with a brace, (enough to play in the shop):thumbup:
Having fun anyway.

Steve


----------



## Barry Ward (Mar 22, 2008)

DANG Steve,you didn't go into a lot of detail on your injuries,so I won't ask.but I hope that new ride is not a perminant thing and you will be getting back on you feet.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Sorry about your accident. I've been looking for a new motorcycle. I've had on all my life until about 10 years ago when I had to sell it. Accidents like yours are making me wonder if I should by a bike at 60 years old but then it's something I really enjoy.
Of course the more I turn the less time I have to ride and I spend an awful lot of time in the shop.


----------



## toolman Steve (Jun 11, 2009)

The new ride is permanent . I have a stool in the shop . I can get around with a cane and knee brace. There is no ligaments left .but enough about that. I hope to be of some help to people I've been a tradesman for along time. It's now time for me to have fun with it.

Steve


----------



## dominic16 (May 17, 2009)

hey steve, sorry to hear that. you have a nice shop man. love the room. keep doing what you love.


----------



## Barry Ward (Mar 22, 2008)

*My Shop*



toolman Steve said:


> The new ride is permanent . I have a stool in the shop . I can get around with a cane and knee brace. There is no ligaments left .but enough about that. I hope to be of some help to people I've been a tradesman for along time. It's now time for me to have fun with it.
> 
> Steve


Steve,all I can say is that you are a strong man and may god be with you on this journey


----------



## pianoman (Jan 16, 2008)

Hay Steve...You`re being followed by a moon shadow... Usyf Islam Peace be with you...Rick


----------



## pianoman (Jan 16, 2008)

Sorry I spelled his name wrong...Cat Stevens


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Toolman you are a strong person to keep up your positive attitude and not let your accident and injuries keep you down. By the look of your bike I would say you were lucky to survive.

Gerry


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

All I am gonna say about the bike accident is OUCH, and I am VERY glad you made it through... 

Nice shop, good space to work with...

I took the liberty of doing a little visual inventory, check to see if I spotted it right...

Central Machinery #34706 12x36" lathe.
Unknown what appears to be 6" bench grinder...
Unknown MFG 10" Benchtop table saw.
Craftsman (?) looks like a 10" 3 wheel band saw.
1970's vintage looking Craftsman contractor saw with wide table setup. (I bet that thing works nice...)
Fiber drum based shop vac?
Grizzly, or Harbor Freight, (some sort of green) belt / disk sander.
DeWalt Miter Saw.
Scroll Saw.
Some sort of floor model drill press. 
What appears to be a nice condition possibly older Delta 14" band saw.
BIG air compressor.
Router Table.
Clamps, clamps, clamps.

I have a neighbor that went through a similar accident. Not sure of your injury if it is leg, or spinal or whatever... My neighbor lost his lower leg. He is able to walk again with some sort of artificial limb. He still gets around his shop pretty well...Mostly tinkers with his RV these days though...


----------



## Chad (May 10, 2009)

Nice shop. Wish I had that much room and I kept it that clean.If my wife sees those pictures She'll prove me wrong that every shop looks as messy as mine.


----------



## toolman Steve (Jun 11, 2009)

Good job on the inventory you only missed A couple things Craftsman spindle sander a protec Scroll saw. the shaper is home made with a 3/4 corian top it is powered by a 5HP Rockwell router .The miter saw is a protec 12" compound . What you can't see is 5 nail guns 3 cabnets full of hand tool the drill press. early 50s Model #1060 Atlas . A 4" age unkown jointer a 12"delta surface planer . scene than I have added a jet mini and drum sander its called a V drum sander from stockroom tools . and stuff I don't rember .


----------



## Denny (Mar 22, 2009)

Steve, these pics are old. I don't see all the pecan wood stacked in front of the door. Denny


----------



## toolman Steve (Jun 11, 2009)

They are from the year I built it 2005 A lot has changed .


----------

